# AMD Tthreadripper 3970x welche AIO Kühlt gut ??



## dunant (27. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig?

Ich habe den Amd Threadripper 3970x mit der AIO von Enermax LIQTECH II 280 so gekauft bekommen von einem Freund.

Meine Fragen:

Sind 50 Grad im Leerlauf zuviel ? Unterlast kann es schon so 80 Grad werden!
Was wäre die beste AIO für den AMD ? Beste Kühlleistung ?


Ich habe heute schon bei vielen Händlern angerufen aber leider ist es schwer eine Aussage zu bekommen bzw das auch jemand ans Telefon.

Kann mir einer Helfen bitte.


Grüße


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2020)

solange du den Prozessor im TDP Limit betreibst, reicht der Kühler aus.
80 Grad sind kein Problem.


----------



## dunant (27. April 2020)

OK was wären den ein Problem an Temp. ??
TDP vom CPU 280 aber wie bekomme ich raus was der TDP ist der Enermax ?? Sorry für die Fragen


----------



## Sinusspass (27. April 2020)

Ich habe einen 3960X, gekühlt mit dem 12-fachen an Radiatorfläche (ohne Mist) und der wird bei 280W auch 75°C warm. Ich kann zwar bei meinem Kühlkreislauf noch was optimieren, aber das ändern an der Kernaussage wenig. Zen 2 wird eben heiß, wenn der Boost mit Gewalt die letzten Mhz aus der Cpu presst, ebenso natürlich, wenn die Cpu 280W in die Kühlung ballert. Das ist eben so. Prinzipiell wird da jede Aio mehr oder weniger nicht besser dastehen, weil die Wärme eben schwer ans Wasser abzugeben ist. Enermax bietet da sogar eine Versiom mit TR4 Block an, aber die 5°C sind es eigentlich nicht wert.
Worauf es am Ende ankommt: So lange die Cpu unter 95°C bleibt, kannst du die Temperatur ignorieren, weil du keinen wirklichen Nachteil daraus ziehen wirst.


----------



## markus1612 (28. April 2020)

dunant schrieb:


> OK was wären den ein Problem an Temp. ??
> TDP vom CPU 280 aber wie bekomme ich raus was der TDP ist der Enermax ?? Sorry für die Fragen



Solange die CPU nicht runtertaktet oder sogar abschaltet ist alles ok.


----------

